# Dx for pressure ulcer on bka stump



## donnagullikson (Oct 28, 2016)

I cannot find a specific ICD-10 code for pressure ulcer stage 3 for a right BKA amputation stump.  I used L89.893 pressure ulcer of other site, stage 3.  These are all coming back as a denial because the site isn't specified.  Am I using the wrong diagnosis code?

Thanks for the help seems all of these are being denied.


----------



## LuckyLily (Oct 28, 2016)

Use T87.89 (other complications of amputation stump) along with the pressure code.


----------



## ancoleman22 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a note in my book that states not to use the T87.89 for a ulcer of the amputation stump as "Ulcers of the amputation stump are not considered amputation stump complications." It specifically states to "Use the L89 codes for pressure ulcer/injury and the staging system to stage".

Is my book wrong? I have coded this way before and never had a problem. Make sure you have the amputation status code, coded as well. 

I would love to hear other peoples thoughts!


----------

